# Cómo funciona una fotocélula?



## fernando29 (Jun 29, 2011)

Buenas soy nuevo en este foro, quisiera que me puedan ayudar, necesitaría saber como funciona la fotocélula, osea, lo que quiero sabes es sobre su circuito, sus componentes que función tiene cada uno de estos dentro de la fotocélula para cerrar el circuito, yo tengo una idea muy pequeña de su funcionamiento, pero me faltan muchas cosas, SE LO AGRADECERÍA ENORMEMENTE, desde ya muchisimas gracias. Saludos!!


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Aca tenes todo detalladito, http://electronica.ugr.es/~amroldan/asignaturas/curso08-09/ftc/practicas/interruptor_crepuscular/

Saludos


----------



## fernando29 (Jun 29, 2011)

Muchas gracias!


----------

